# 20.4.2 Mini tweak!



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Hadn't seen anyone else note this...

Since getting 20.4.2, when you hit power, both The tv powers on, AND the Mini comes out of its sleeping "press tivo" mode automatically.

Before anyone says it, It's not doing any kind of HDMI handshake or CEC because when I manually turn on the tv, I still see the sleep mode.

I AM using a Roamio RF remote paired with a slide dongle, so mileage may vary with IR...


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Mine was doing that with the RF remote prior to the update. But it may have been via HDMI handshake. Either way, it worked every time I used the Tivo power button. Still does.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lgnad said:


> Hadn't seen anyone else note this...
> 
> Since getting 20.4.2, when you hit power, both The tv powers on, AND the Mini comes out of its sleeping "press tivo" mode automatically.
> 
> ...


This has always been the case with my Minis. When I used the old SLide remotes with my Minis and I've been using the Slide Pro remotes since they were first released.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Am I losing my mind? I swear it wasnt doing this... wanders off confusedly... 

Get off my lawn you damn kids!


----------

